# First Post Here



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

My first post here so putting up one of my nicest watches this watch is in lovely condition for its age and the picture does not show it,s true condition, nice gold coloured dial with blue edging and mirror chapter ring with big raised markers, probably made in the 1970s but still keeps excellent time today.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a beauty! My slightly older Wittnauer electric is not as striking, but it does have the atom and transistor symbols on the dial. It keeps excellent time, and I wear it regularly.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks in nice condition John and the stainless ones are more desirable than the gold ones. I see your date is at three and the one I have is at six and yet they were made about the same time strange.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Both very nice watches - and I love the Americumism in the "ZEE" of the "Transistorised" - will we ever get these colonials to spell things correctly (sigh!), I mean "colors" and "tonite" , it's just not the done thing, even "ZEE" when it should be "ZED" 

Truly, two countries separated by the same language :clap:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

mel said:


> Truly, two countries separated by the same language :clap:


George Bernard Shaw, right?

And Mel, there is a related issue, pronunciation of words spelled the same way. The wife and I enjoy British television programs (er, programmes), which we watch on DVD, and just last evening encountered two examples: integral and urinal. Those of us who speak "American" place the emphasis on the first syllable of each word. The actors emphasized the second syllable.

I should add a caveat here. The wife reminds me from time to time that I am a native Texan who speaks a different language altogether!


----------

